

Rising sea levels: Canute's courtiers - bootload
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/06/rising-sea-levels

======
quink
Here we have it again, another bunch of people who think that science is both
just an opinion and can be legislated out of existence. One wonders whether
the same would hold true for what other kind of science here.

I don't disagree that this may well make sense in some cases. But if it's
going to be applied here, why not apply it elsewhere? Why build a new airport
when all of any usage thereof is only based on projections? North Carolina
should only build any new airport when the old airports have already proven
that they are completely overwhelmed. Why build a highway, when any traffic
that would be on it is merely a projection, based on traffic simulations and
models? It's much better to just add a lane when any simpleton can add that
the road is full - after all - adding another lane always works.

> [...] inserting the “need for additional studies” that will take three to
> four years to complete.. [...] Nevertheless, a moratorium is to be slapped
> on the 39-inch figure.

So, I take it that North Carolina state legislature has the ability to
legislate a sea level rise? If that's the case, I'm glad we've finally solved
this whole climate change thing.

